# weird clicking noise



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

my front and back tires on the left side of my car make this clicking noise whenever i turn while going over bumps. could it be the shocks? or something with the suspension. im confused. please help.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

check them CV boots... probably cut up and dry...

Peace
CMo


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

So why would it be coming from the back tires too?




cmotek24 said:


> *check them CV boots... probably cut up and dry...
> 
> Peace
> CMo *


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Sway bar endlinks?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Does it do it when you turn right only or when you turn left or right? Kick the edges of your hub caps or tap them with a rubber mallet, they might be loose. Unless of course you don't have hub caps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

*Clicking*

The clicking you are hearing is probably coming from the CV joints on the front and the sway bar links on the rear. If you see grease on you calipers, the rim, or the wheel well you have little or now grease in your joints and they will need to be replaced. A good general rule is; if you find that the grease in the places I metioned earlier and you haven't heard any noise, you can replace the boot only. Once you hear the noise, you are already metal on metal and must replace the joint. If you have any questions feel free to e-mail me at Ray Brandt Nissan Answer Guys


----------

